# Quick-N-Cheap



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Alot of posts about cheap(excuse me..inexpensive)filters. LFS prices are crazy high, that online auction place is getting costly too.
I put this together in about 1/2 hour..granted, you need a power head to make it, but other than that, you probably have this stuff somewhere in your hose.
I started with a tub that sliced lunchmeat comes in








I used a 1 inch drill to make the hole for a piece of lift tube from a UGF








Next came more holes in the tub, an old end for the tube, filter sponge, and fiber fill








Stick in the power filter, add one fish tank, and there you have it....








Yes, it is butt ugly as is.
No reason it could not be made better looking..use your imagination, not you wallet.
Good Fishing Ya`ll


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

"Pick any two: You can have it fast, cheap, high quality."
:lol:

I'm enjoying your frugal DIY topics... keep em coming!


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you sir...I Think...


> Pick any two: You can have it fast, cheap, high quality."


I like your choices, gonna have to work on which two.


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

How does the water get in there?


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

Very simple, I have to go with "cheap" compared to inexpensive, but a very clever idea. I love it and guarantee will find myself using it.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

travis2k said:


> How does the water get in there?


I think there is more holes in what was the "bottom" of the container, but now faces into the tank away from our view because of the corser blue prefilter medias location and KS said this..


KaiserSousay said:


> *Next came more holes in the tub*, an old end for the tube, filter sponge, and fiber fill


NICE Job! Some people may call it "ghetto", I prefer "resourcefull"!!!!


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

HEY!!!
I got everything "in house" ... might have to build one for inside my sump to polish the water before its returned to the tank =D> :thumb:


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I have to admit, I've taken two of the Fluval foam inserts, stitched them together with monofilament fishing line except for one short area and inserted the powerhead intake there, then laid it flat on the tank bottom, pointing the powerhead either straight up or to one side with a rock behind it to keep it from spinning. Looks about as tacky even though it does not look so much like a lost lunch box and being on the bottom is easier to hide.


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

opcorn:

Interesting


----------



## Agnag (Dec 1, 2008)

True it's ugly, but I find it very clever.


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice thread. I may have to try this... just to try it.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice :thumb: and cheap.

I can think of many economical ways to disguise it but painting it black comes to mind first. Hot glue gun and rock/wood chips second.

I'll have to run this one by my neighbor. She could use it as a selling point for her Tupperware parties. 

Keep up the good work. :thumb:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll have to try this! I acquired a bunch of UGF parts with a second hand tank this past weekend. Sweet!

-Ryan


----------

